# [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche



## rUdeBoy (20. November 2010)

*[Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Hallo Leutz,
eine Frage... ich will meine Schläuche zum Teil durch 16/10 ersetzen (derzeit 13/10 blöderweise)... wegen Mainboard kühlern werden engere Biegeradien notwendig die mit den 13/10ern auf keinen Fall gehen...

Und dann kommt auch schon die Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den 16/9,5 von XSPC? Verwendet sollen die mit PS-Tüllen werden... bekommt man die überhaupt drüber oder lieber 16/10?
Und wenn 16/10, welche da nehmen? Hab zwar von Tygon sehr gutes gehört, aber keine Lust nen 10er für nen Meter Schlauch zu löhnen. Farbe an sich wäre klar am besten.

Also Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Erfahrungen sind gerne gesehen


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*



> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den 16/9,5 von XSPC?


Mit schwarzen habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



> Verwendet sollen die mit PS-Tüllen... bekommt man die überhaupt drüber oder lieber 16/10?


Klar bekommt man den Schlauch drüber. 16/10mm ist 15,9/9,5mm. 



> Und wenn 16/10, welche da nehmen? Hab zwar von Tygon sehr gutes gehört, aber keine Lust nen 10er für nen Meter Schlauch zu löhnen. Farbe an sich wäre klar am besten.


Primochillschlauch ist sehr gut.


----------



## Xylezz (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Ich nutze Primochill 16/10 in Rot und muss sagen das ich wirklich begeistert bin von dem Schlauch, lies sich super verlegen und hat ne satte Farbe, sitzt auch bombenfest auf meinen PS Tülle


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

@King:
Gibts eigentlich einen Erfahrungs-/Fragen-Fred, auf den du nicht anwortest? Musst du überall deinen Senf dazugeben? Das ist überhaupt nicht negativ gemeint 

@Topic:
Werde mal die 15,9/9,5er von XSPC testen... der Preis ist ja wirklich unschlagbar 
Wenn ich verlegt habe, werde ich meine Erfahrungen für die Nachwelt hier noch kurz festhalten


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

hmmm da gibt es schon ein paar. ^^


----------



## naw (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Was ich so gesehen hab sind die geraden 16/10mm Anschraubtüllen bei aquatuning alle ausverkauft 
Und caseking hat nur 16/11 hab keine mit 16/10 gesehen


----------



## Taitan (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Hiho

Masterkleer Schlauch 16/10mm UV-aktiv rot ist echt hässlich. Leider hab ich damals ganze 5m gekauft. Wird bei meinem nächsten WaKü Upgrade definitiv ausgetauscht. Dass die 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse bei AT ausverkauft sind, ist ein echter Skandal. Dummerweise brauch ich gerade 4 Stück *mecker*...und will nicht bis Januar 2011 warten...


lg, Jessi


----------



## Speed-E (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Dann schaut doch mal im AC Shop rein, der hat noch welche auf Lager.


----------



## Marquis (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Die Anschraubtüllen vom AC-Shop sind imho besser als die von AT, da zwei von denen auch auf einen HK 3.0 passen, ausserdem ist die Optik und Haptik edler.


----------



## Ratty0815 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Ich selber nutzte die 16/10 von TFC und bin super zufrieden.

Bin damals von 10/8 auf 13/10 gewechselt.
Da aber genau die Angesprochene Biegradien so bescheiden waren bin ich von dem 13/10 in binnen 2-3 Wochen auf den 16/10 umgestiegen!

klare Sache oder?


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Der Umstieg von 13/10 auf 16/10 ist eh schon beschlossene Sache... es ging eher um den Nutzenzuwachs von 10€/m bei Tygon im Vergleich zu 2,80€/m bei XSPC...
Hab auch gestern schon Schlauch und Tüllen geordert...
Schraubanschlüsse sehen bei 16/10 nicht aus finde ich... zu dick und halt zu viel Platz auf manchen Kühlern... denke mal auf den zierlichen Mainboardkühlern von Watercool würde es nicht passen mit Tüllen 

Da wo die 13/10er noch sind (Verschlauchungen zum Radi bzw. zwischen Pumpe/AGB/HDD) werden die auch noch bleiben... dafür ist mir ein Komplettumstieg auf einmal zu teuer... und Window hab ich eh keines...


----------



## fuSi0n (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

hab 16/10 von Primochill, udn die halten Bombe auf PS-Tüllen, leicht mit wasser erwärmt aufgezogen, kann man sie nur noch runterschneiden . Sehr enge Radien mögliche, siehe Tagebuch.


----------



## Dirksen (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*



Marquis schrieb:


> Die Anschraubtüllen vom AC-Shop sind imho besser als die von AT, da zwei von denen auch auf einen HK 3.0 passen, ausserdem ist die Optik und Haptik edler.


woher weisst du das, laut dexgo passen auf den 3.0 lc max. 13/10?
bite um schnelle antwort, wollte mir auch ne wakü mit 16/11+ 3.0LC holen und frage mich ob das passt


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Auf den HK 3.0 passen Schraubanschlüsse von max 21,5mm Breite.


----------



## Dirksen (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

"EK Water Blocks hat sich in den letzten Jahren zu einem Hersteller hochwertiger und leistungsstarker Komponenten für Wasserkühlungen entwickelt.
Unverwechselbares Design und Leistung im Topsegment zeichnen die Produkte von EK Water Blocks aus.

Dieser EK Perfect Seal Compression Fitting (PSC Fitting) in gerade G1/4" Ausführung ist passend für Schläuche mit 11mm Innen- und 16mm Aussendurchmesser.

Technische Daten:
Material: Messing
Farbe: Schwarz vernickelt
Maße: 27mm x 22,2mm (Länge x Durchmesser)
Gewinde: G1/4"
Gewindelänge: ~4,5mm"
die würden dann nicht druaf gehen, oder?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

22,2>21,5


----------



## Dirksen (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

ginge es denn wenn ich einen normalen und eine hiervon nehmen würde:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 16/11mm Anschlüsse » Bitspower Anschluss 45 Grad 1/4 Zoll auf 16/11mm - drehbar, matt black


----------



## chillinmitch (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Ja,  müsste klappen. Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem HK 3.0 und 16/10er Schraubtüllen. Nichts passte - keine Enzotech, Koolance oder die von TFC.
Mann kann eine 2 cm G1/4 Verlängerung oder Winkel nutzen, dann passen alle. 
Aber optisch auch nicht der Hit. Ich nehme nun Perfect Seal Anschlüsse, funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Benutze Primochill, muss aber manchmal sehr viel Druck ausüben um den Schlauch komplett auf den Anschluss zu schieben. Nicht das es mal knackt...
Denke das wohl auch die 16/11 Variante noch gut passen würde.
Ich werde mal probieren den Schlauch anzuwärmen wie weiter oben beschrieben.
Vaseline soll ja auch gehen aber wird das nicht ranzig ?


----------



## Dukex2 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Hab mir die 16/11er bei AC-Shop bestellt und sie machen einen wirklich hochwertigen eindruck.
Leider dauert es noch mit dem Einbau, daher kann ich jetzt nicht aus der praxis reden  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marquis (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Habe die 16/10 TFC Schraubis und bei mir passen sie auf den HK 3.0. Leider gibt es bei selbigem afaik 2 Revisionen und bei der älteren passen sie nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

die (ganz) alte Revison gibt es schon lange nicht neu zu kaufen.


----------



## chillinmitch (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Also ich habe meinen HK 3.0 am 22.06 neu bei Aquatuning gekauft (neueste Generation) . Bei mir passen definitiv keine TFC Schraubis. Die haben 21mm Breite. Ungefähr 1mm zuviel bei mir .


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

20,5mm sind die Anschlüsse des HK 3.0 auseinander.


----------



## Marquis (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

An dem HK wirds dann sicher nicht liegen, aber woher hast du die Anschraubtüllen?

Da ich noch andere User kenne, bei denen es funktioniert hat, bin ich etwas verwundert.


----------



## chillinmitch (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Hi, die hier hab ich bisher probiert:
Enzotech  -   link
Koolance   -   link
TFC          -   link   ( richtiger Text, falsche Abbildung)

Welche passen bei dir ?


----------



## Skuggor (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

Hi Leute!

Bin grad am Planen für mein Casecon... Wollte erst 19/13er Fesertubes nehmen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher... Gerade weil die Knickfestigkeit unter dem ID leidet... Also werde ich wohl auch 16/10er umdenken müssen... Meine Frage jetzt lautet, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit dem DD 16/10er Clear UV-Blue hat? Danger Den wird ja hoch angepriesen allerdings sollte die Leuchtkraft unter UVLicht auch gut sein. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können? Ich suche auf jeden Fall einen klaren 16/10er Schlauch der gut und kräftig unter UV-Licht leuchtet... Masterkleer bleibt aussen vor, da ich schon nen clear-uvblue hier habe... Gefällt mir ganz und garnicht von der Leuchtkraft außerdem ist der eher milchig mit kleinen Partikeln im Schlauchmaterial...

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*



> Ich suche auf jeden Fall einen klaren 16/10er Schlauch der gut und kräftig unter UV-Licht leuchtet...


Das gibt es nicht. Die Schläuche leuchten wenn nur dann schwach bis mäßig.


----------



## Skuggor (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das gibt es nicht. Die Schläuche leuchten wenn nur dann schwach bis mäßig.



Naja, das ist mir klar, aber ich meinte so kräftig wie möglich... der Schlauchvergleich von Bundy hat ja gezeigt, dass es da ziemliche unterschiede gibt... UV-Schläuche möchte ich deswegen, weil ich etwas Bammel davor habe auf UV-Zusätze zurückzugreifen... (Wegen ausflocken, verfärben ect...)


----------



## Marquis (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

@chillinmitch: Die dritten sind eigentlich die richtigen, ich überprüfe aber nochmal ob meine optisch zu 100% übereinstimmen.

@Skuggor: Ich nutze z.Zt. die klaren UV-Schläuche von TFC/DD und bin zufrieden mit der Leuchtkraft.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungen] 16/10 Schläuche*

"Erfahrungen 16/10 Schläuche" Erfahrungen habe ich noch nicht wirklich, allerdings liest man ja überall das die 16/10er die besten seien 

mfg


----------

